
Genetically modified food opponents know less than they think - todd8
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/01/190114114221.htm
======
aritmo
There was another post a few minutes ago from another account calling the
opponents of GMO foods 'extremists'.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18920595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18920595)

